# Gift card returns??



## Redjar (Dec 25, 2020)

Are we allowed to accept Target gift card returns at guest service?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 25, 2020)

No.



*For purchases made on or after 10/1/20:* Target GiftCards cannot be returned. Target GiftCards cannot be redeemed for cash or credit except where required by law. 
*For purchases made before 10/1/20: *Mobile Target GiftCards and Target eGiftCards cannot be returned or redeemed for cash or credit except where required by law. Physical Target GiftCards can be returned in store with a receipt if unused.


----------



## NKG (Dec 25, 2020)

If you return a gift card, your mom is a hoe. I can't tell you how many times I got called to the service desk over a return of a gift card.. final sale homie.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 25, 2020)

All gift cards now have “no return” printed underneath on receipt. So glad they added that so now they can’t complain


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 25, 2020)

Ha. If only. At least 3 attempted gift card returns on Christmas Eve. Lots of rage that how would they know it’s final sale if they only find out once it’s been paid for via the receipt. Oh please! Everyone knows gift cards are final sale.


----------



## DBZ (Dec 26, 2020)

Your SETL is a hoe when she approves the return of giftcards even when the receipt says no returns.


----------



## SallyHoover (Dec 26, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> Ha. If only. At least 3 attempted gift card returns on Christmas Eve. Lots of rage that how would they know it’s final sale if they only find out once it’s been paid for via the receipt. Oh please! Everyone knows gift cards are final sale.


Our store will do a post void if the guest sees the disclaimer and demands loudly a refund/return after paying but before leaving the store with receipt in hand.


----------



## sunnydays (Dec 26, 2020)

DBZ said:


> Your SETL is a hoe when she approves the return of giftcards even when the receipt says no returns.


ive done it a couple times but only before they leave the store and specifically in the case of old people getting confused by the target-branded mastercards when they just wanted a target gift card and such. but once someone leaves the store they are toast


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 26, 2020)

SallyHoover said:


> Our store will do a post void if the guest sees the disclaimer and demands loudly a refund/return after paying but before leaving the store with receipt in hand.



These were definitely attempted AFTER leaving the store...by like hours.


----------



## Kvothe (Dec 26, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> All gift cards now have “no return” printed underneath on receipt. So glad they added that so now they can’t complain


They'll still complain.


----------



## DBZ (Dec 26, 2020)

sunnydays said:


> ive done it a couple times but only before they leave the store and specifically in the case of old people getting confused by the target-branded mastercards when they just wanted a target gift card and such. but once someone leaves the store they are toast



I'm totally OK with the old people. I hate when they get scammed. The situations I am talking about it the guy who had a $1,000 worth of Home Depot Gift cards. One of my SETLs is like "sure go ahead" 



Kvothe said:


> They'll still complain.



Yeah, someone is calling corporate on me because of today. I could have done an override, but they were being an ass and their mask was a chin diaper. No return for you buddy!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 27, 2020)

Oh yeah I’ll do whatever I can to help an elderly guest if theyre being scammed. Anyone else, no dice


----------



## BurgerBob (Dec 29, 2020)

Yup, we have to confirm with them that they want to spend 400. We had one guest try to use his company card on vbucks and showed us a email.... we had him call his boss in front of us .       His boss thanked us and told his guy that no he never sent such a email.


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 29, 2020)

BurgerBob said:


> Yup, we have to confirm with them that they want to spend 400. We had one guest try to use his company card on vbucks and showed us a email.... we had him call his boss in front of us .       His boss thanked us and told his guy that no he never sent such a email.


I deal with that everyday in a way.


----------

